# Thai: Always and forever



## Okealoha

Hello Out There.. 

Does anyone know how to translate in THAI

[always and forever?>]

I searched on a different site and all I pulled up was 

ciam.. 

Any hints? 

Thanks for now, 

Sincerely, Cocoa


----------



## Whodunit

Okealoha said:
			
		

> Hello Out There..


Hi yourself. 



> Does anyone know how to translate in THAI


I hope so, because all I can do is suggest a translation. I'm trying it, because I don't think we have a Thai speaker in here. Let me suggest my variant and see if someone complains.



> [always and forever?>]


ตลอด ไป และ ตลอด ไป. (I'm writing it as seperate word right now, but I believe in Thai you always write words conjunctions as one word ), here it is in the traditional way: *ตลอดไปและตลอดไป*

dtà-lòt bpai láe dtà-lòt bpai
(forever and forever)

Note:
dt, bp = unaspirated English "t", "p"
ò = short open "o" sound like in stop, but more open
áe = "ae" sound like in "fan"



> xxx


I don't think it's allowed to post email addresses in posts in this forum. You could give your email address in your profile and refer to it, but not directly post it here. 

Good luck and I hope a native speaker of Thai can confirm my attempt.


----------



## Pivra

I think there is a better translation for that... ตลอดไป และ นิรันด์

Tlot Pai Lae Niran


----------



## Thai Basil

Depends on how you use it.
If it for love, telling some one that I love you "always and forever", it means "Jun-Won-Sod-Tai" or "Ta-lod-Chee-Wit" or "Jun-Mod-Loom-Hai-Jai".

If it is for building, "The temple will standing here always and forever", means "Ta-lord-Pai"

If needs more help, let me know.


----------



## Flaminius

Moderator note:
Discussions on how the country change the name from Siam to Thai have been moved here.


----------



## Nu971

"ตลอดไป" (_Talot Pai_) is very colloquial.
"ชั่วนิจนิรันดร์" (_Chua Nit Niran_) 
It's quite written language, but sounds nice.


----------

